# Flüsse verbauen, Fische häckseln - aber Angler einschränken



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni








*Flüsse verbauen, Fische häckseln - aber Angler einschränken​*
Flüsse sind verbaut, Wehre, Dämme, Wasserkraftwerke.....

Wandernde Fische haben da immer ihre Probleme, mehr noch beim Ab- wie beim Aufstieg....

So wurde auch jetzt wieder eine teure wie als "hochmodern" bezeichnete "Aufstiegshilfe" westlich von Ingolstadt an der Donau seit Februar in Probebetrieb genommen. 

Die Süddeutsche dazu (http://www.sueddeutsche.de/bayern/naturschutz-die-fische-in-bayern-kaempfen-ums-ueberleben-1.3504375) :


> _Gut ein Kilometer Länge, knapp 60 naturnah gestaltete Becken, damit die Fische bis zu sieben Meter Gefälle überwinden können, ein Bachlauf, gewaltige Betonbauwerke am Ein- und am Ausstieg und 2,85 Millionen Euro Kosten:
> Das sind die Eckdaten der modernsten Fischaufstiegshilfe an der bayerischen Donau._



Das Problem wird aber auch gleich beschrieben:
Während Jan Kiver vom Betreiber der Rhein-Main-Donau AG (RMD) meint, dass die neue Aufstiegshilfe eine wichtige Verbesserung für die Fischwelt", sei und mit ihr weitere 22 Donaukilometer durchgängig für Barben und Äschen, Gründlinge und sogar Huchen wären, sehen das andere durchaus realistischer.

Wie die Experten am Landesamt für Umwelt (LfU), die meinen, dass 85 Prozent der Gewässer in ökologisch mäßigem oder schlechtem Zustand wären, dass sie so begradigt, kanalisiert und mit Dämmen, Deichen und Stauwehren zugebaut seien, dass sie kaum Lebensraum für Fische bieten. 

Rein statistisch würden in jedem Fluss  alle zwei bis drei Kilometer Stauwehre, Abstürze, Stützschwellen und andere Verbauungen stehen ...

Und das, obwohl die europäische Wasserrahmenrichtline klare Vorgaben gibt:


> _Es ist die Wasserrahmenrichtlinie (WRRL) der EU, die sie dazu verpflichtet. Sie stammt aus dem Jahr 2000 und weist alle Mitgliedsstaaten an, nicht nur ihr Grundwasser, sondern auch ihre Bäche, Flüsse und Seen so zu schützen, dass sie höchsten Ansprüchen genügen. Das gilt sowohl für ihre Sauberkeit als auch für die Ökologie. Die Kriterien für letztere sind eine möglichst intakte Flora und Fauna._



Wobei natürlich die Durchgängigkeit der Gewässer eine große Rolle spielt - in BEIDE Richtungen, auf- wie abwärts!

Turbinen würden Fische häckseln, oberhalb vom Wehr verschlammen Gewässern, so dass sie nicht laichgeeignet sind, während unterhalb die Strömung wieder zu stark sei, zudem gäbe es kaum bzw. keine Abstiegshilfen, so dass auch so teure Aufstiegshilfen nichts als Symptombekämpfung wären, so berichtet in der Süddeutschen der Biologe Andreas von Lindeiner ..

Die Betreiber halten dem entgegen, mit ihrer Aufstiegshilfe wären alle gesetzlichen Anforderungen erfüllt...

-----------------------------------------------​
Mal unabhängig von der allgemeinen Problematik der Flussverbauungen bekomme ich immer Blutdruck, wenn dann Angelvereine, die Gewässer bestmöglich pflegen und renaturieren, wo nur möglich, zum Dank dafür am Ende dann Einschränkungen beim Angeln oder sogar Angelverbote an den durch sie renaturierten Strecken bekommen, weil die jetzt so wertvoll wären und naturgeschützt werden müssten...

Auch hier schlafen leider die meisten Landesverbände, der Bundesverband sowieso, und die Politik knickt am Ende wieder vor denen mit dem größten Geldbeutel ein wie Wasserkraftbetreibern - oder vor den GRÜNEN, für die Wasserkraft ja nachhaltige Energieerzeugung ist.






Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Rotbart (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Flüsse verbauen, Fische häckseln - aber Angler einschränken*

Wichtiges Thema, nicht nur für Angler.

Der letzter Absatz und zum Kernthema nicht in Zusammenhang stehende Rundumschlag ist für mich leider der Grund, die Berichterstattung dieses Themas nicht weiter zu verfolgen.
Weil 1. OT und 2. Zusammenhanglos.
Schade um das wichtige Thema.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Flüsse verbauen, Fische häckseln - aber Angler einschränken*

Daher habe ich - abgetrennt im Kommentar - diesen Zusammenhang bewusst hergestellt...

Weil das wichtig ist, wenn man will, dass Angler und Vereine auch da mitmachen und mitkämpfen ...

Funzt nicht, wenn sie am Ende schön renaturierte Gewässer haben - mit Angelverboten und Einschränkungen..

Das ist hier in einem Medium für Angler nämlich mit der Punkt, um den es geht...

Sonst hätt ichs beim NABU veröffentlicht..


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Flüsse verbauen, Fische häckseln - aber Angler einschränken*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mal unabhängig von der allgemeinen Problematik der Flussverbauungen bekomme ich immer Blutdruck, wenn dann Angelvereine, die Gewässer bestmöglich pflegen und renaturieren, wo nur möglich, zum Dank dafür am Ende dann Einschränkungen beim Angeln oder sogar Angelverbote an den durch sie renaturierten Strecken bekommen, weil die jetzt so wertvoll wären und naturgeschützt werden müssten...
> 
> Auch hier schlafen leider die meisten Landesverbände,




Da ja der Aufhänger des Threads ein Artikel aus der SZ also Bayern stammt, würden mich konkret interessieren, an welchen Flüssen in Bayern und welche Angelvereine "zum Dank dafür am Ende dann Einschränkungen beim Angeln oder sogar  Angelverbote an den durch sie renaturierten Strecken bekommen, weil die  jetzt so wertvoll wären und naturgeschützt werden müssten..."

Die Aufzählung muss natürlich nicht alphabethisch erfolgen.

Ich selbst kenne Anglervereine, die in engster Zusammenarbeit mit den Projektdurchführenden, auch mit Ministerium und Bezirksfischereiverbänden bei Renaturierungsmaßnahmen zum Wohle und mit Gewinn der Angler mitgewirkt haben.
Auf diese Weise wurde z. B. die Isar erfolgreich renaturalisiert ...

Bin schon gespannt auf negative Beispiele Bayern betreffend ...
und wie gesagt:
Die Aufzählung muss natürlich nicht alphabethisch erfolgen.


----------



## Jose (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Flüsse verbauen, Fische häckseln - aber Angler einschränken*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Rein statistisch würden in jedem Fluss  alle zwei bis drei Kilometer Stauwehre, Abstürze, Stützschwellen und andere Verbauungen stehen ...
> 
> Und das, obwohl die europäische Wasserrahmenrichtline klare Vorgaben gibt...



könnte man die einhaltung der wasserrichtlinien nicht einklagen, z.b. als verbandsklage?

der naturschutzverein dafv könnte das wohl, oder?


----------



## Waller Michel (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Flüsse verbauen, Fische häckseln - aber Angler einschränken*

Leider ist das so wie Thomas 9904 es dargestellt hat, so etwas
macht mich auch sehr wütend und ist absolut die Regel. Die Intessensverbände der Angler unternehmen dagegen meines Wissens nach herzlich wenig oder es wird in den Fachmedien nicht weiter veröffentlicht. Wie auch immer,  uns Anglern fehlt schon immer die Lobby und angemessen Gehör zu finden, dabei macht die Jägergilde es uns doch vor wie man Interessen vertritt. Ich kenne leider keinen Verband keine Partei die wirklich angemessen die Interessen der Angler vertritt und gleichzeitig sich angemessen Gehör verschafft in den jeweiligen Landesregierungen und der Bundesregierung. 


LG Michael


----------



## Fischer am Inn (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Flüsse verbauen, Fische häckseln - aber Angler einschränken*

Hallo Michael
Hallo miteinander



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Die Intessensverbände der Angler unternehmen dagegen meines Wissens nach herzlich wenig oder es wird in den Fachmedien nicht weiter veröffentlicht.
> LG Michael



Der LV Bayern, um den es in diesem Thread vorrangig geht, hat alle von ihm geführten Prozesse im Verbandsmagazin ( und damit auch für alle einsichtig weil online) veröffentlicht.
Darüber hinaus auch - situationsabhängig - manchmal mit eigenen Beiträgen auf der Homepage und bei Facebook über die Prozessausgänge berichtet.

Wenn man sich das anschaut kann man unschwer feststellen, dass fast alles gewonnen wurde. Und wenn man sich die Summe der Klagen anschaut, dann wird klar, dass dieser Verband hier ganz vorne mit dran ist. Ich behaupte mal ganz locker, dass der LV Bayern mehr Prozesse bestritten und gewonnen hat als alle anderen LV´s in Deutschland zusammen.

Aber vielleicht werde ich eines Besseren belehrt. Mal schauen.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Fischer am Inn (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Flüsse verbauen, Fische häckseln - aber Angler einschränken*

Hallo miteinander

habe mir mein Statement noch einmal durchgelesen und jetzt sind mir doch noch Restzweifel gekommen ob das so nachvollzogen werden kann wie ich mir das gedacht habe. Ist doch sehr allgemein dahingerotzt, dass das alles veröffentlicht ist und wenn da einer was genauer wissen soll, dann muss er halt im Internet schauen. Das ist nicht optimal. Ich gebe Euch nachfolgend mal ein Beispiel. Da ist einmal ein Beispiel wie der Neubau eines Kraftwerks unterbunden wird (S.10 des Downloads) und ein anderer Prozess, bei dem nur ein Teilerfolg erzielt wurde (S. 14 des Downloads).
Lest Euch einfach mal beide Artikel in aller Ruhe durch. Ich vermute mal, dass die meisten die Argumentation als schwer verständlich, ja sogar verwirrend empfinden werden. Ist normal und sagt uns wie komplex das Ganze ist.

Aber das ist das Betätigungsfeld der Angelverbände.

Hier der Link:
http://lfvbayern.de/download/nr-1-m...AACW0PTYDVPggVHD8lxvTToRRAuteDlwpOj9rVqKQQKqi

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Waller Michel (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Flüsse verbauen, Fische häckseln - aber Angler einschränken*

Scheint wohl wirklich so zu sein wie du sagst das der bayerische Verband da recht aktiv ist. .das kann man allerdings nicht von jedem Verband behaupten. ..Ich bin in der Thematik jetzt wirklich kein Spezialist, doch muss ich sagen das der Verband hier in Brandenburg und damals in Hessen nicht wirklich mit Aktivität geglänzt haben. .oder wie ich schon sagte, vielleicht habe ich es in den normalen Fachzeitschriften halt auch nur nicht zu lesen bekommen. 
Das betrifft jetzt aber nur die Arbeit bezüglich den Themen wie Wasserbau, Gewässerrenaturierung und solche Themen. ...was ich sehr loben musste waren zb. die Kurse für die Gewässerwarte oder die Ehrenamtlichen Aufseher,  da konnte man wirklich nicht meckern. .was hier in Brandenburg zb. auch top ist, man kann Verbandsmitglied werden und dementsprechend auch diese Strecken beangeln ohne einem Verein beitreten zu müssen. 

LG Michael


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Flüsse verbauen, Fische häckseln - aber Angler einschränken*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Da ja der Aufhänger des Threads ein Artikel aus der SZ also Bayern stammt, würden mich konkret interessieren, an welchen Flüssen in Bayern und welche Angelvereine "zum Dank dafür am Ende dann Einschränkungen beim Angeln oder sogar  Angelverbote an den durch sie renaturierten Strecken bekommen, weil die  jetzt so wertvoll wären und naturgeschützt werden müssten..."
> 
> Die Aufzählung muss natürlich nicht alphabethisch erfolgen.
> 
> ...



...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Flüsse verbauen, Fische häckseln - aber Angler einschränken*

Da habe ich Mal eine grundsätzliche Frage zu den Fischtreppen. Falls diese schon irgendwo beantwortet war - entschuldigt bitte.

Fischtreppen werden ja gerne an Wehren und Wasserkraftwerken gebaut. Im letzten Falle werden da auch gerne die Fische - wie der Überschrift zu entnehmen - zerhäckselt.
Macht eine Fischtreppe dort überhaupt Sinn? Ob der Aal nun in die Turbine oder die Treppe schwimmt, ist doch gar nicht zu kontrollieren? Also rein vom Gedankengang her - Bin da nicht ganz im Thema aber würde mich interessieren.

Danke


----------



## Waller Michel (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Flüsse verbauen, Fische häckseln - aber Angler einschränken*

Naja mit den Fischtreppen ist das halt so ,der Aal hat halt die theoretische Chance zu wandern, und es funktioniert bis zu einem gewissen  ( kleinen ) Prozentsatz natürlich auch aber halt oft nicht, und die werden dann in den Kraftwerken zerhexelt  ( leider ) . Das ideale für die Fische wäre halt keine Staustufe Kraftwerk etc. Man könnte vielleicht sagen, das die Fischtreppen besser als nichts sind, jedoch auch viel zur Gewissensberühgung dienen. 

LG


----------



## Laichzeit (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Flüsse verbauen, Fische häckseln - aber Angler einschränken*

Der Einstieg in die Turbine wird dem Aal durch einen Rechen erschwert, während ein gut gebauter Fischpass den Aal über die Strömung anlockt.
Damit leitet man zumindest einen Teil der Aale unbeschadet am Kraftwerk vorbei.
Wie viele Aale den Umweg der Turbine vorziehen, hängt von recht vielen Einflüssen, wie dem Wasserstand, Abstand der Rechen und Art der Turbine ab. Deshalb ist der Erfolg von Fischtreppen oft sehr unterschiedlich.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Flüsse verbauen, Fische häckseln - aber Angler einschränken*

Hallo miteinander

zum Thema Kraftwerke/Querverbauung und Fischtreppe: 

Fischtreppen sind Fisch*aufstiegshilfen*. Dieses Problemfeld hat man mittlerweile einigermaßen im Griff.

Davon zu unterscheiden sind Fisch*abstiegshilfen.* Das Hauptproblem liegt darin, dass abwärts wandernde Fische meistens mit der Hauptströmung und damit eher in der Flussmitte unterwegs sind. Damit kommen sie direkt auf die Kraftwerke und Turbinen zu. Sie finden den Einstieg der am Flussrand gelegenen Fischtreppe meist nicht (es fehlt am oberen Ende der Fischtreppe logischer Weise jedwede Lockströmung). Die Fische müssen letztlich durch die Turbine.

Der LV Bayern engagiert sich auch in diesem Bereich. Erst gestern und vorgestern gab es dazu eine Veranstaltung:
http://forum-fischschutz.de/sites/default/files/Programm_Tagung_Forum_Fischschutz_5.pdf
Der LV Bayern ist  in diesem Fachforum in der Lenkungsgruppe aktiv.

Und um zum eigentlichen Thema dieses Threads zurück zu kommen (und den Blutdruck des Admins in unbekannte Höhen zu bringen): Ja, es gibt "schützergeprägte Landesverbände" , die sich in diesem Bereich engagieren - und der LFV Bayern gehört dazu.

Und es steht die Behauptung im Raum, dass dieses Engagement eines "richtigen" Anglerverbandes unwürdig sei und dieses Eintreten für Fisch- und Naturschutz letztlich nur mit weiteren Einschränkungen und Verboten für Angler "belohnt" würde. >>> Letztlich ein Versagen der "alten" Angelverbände.

Darüber diskutieren wir hier.

Ich sehe diesen Zusammen hang so nicht. Für mich und viele im Süden der Republik gehören Angeln und das Engagement am Wasser/in der Natur untrennbar zusammen. 

Für mich liegen die Probleme der Fischereiverbände in anderen Bereichen.

Aber wie gesagt: Darüber diskutieren wir hier und ich bin auf die konkreten Argumente gespannt wo hier in Bayern das Eintreten für Naturschutz mit Angelverboten "belohnt" wurde.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Ossipeter (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Flüsse verbauen, Fische häckseln - aber Angler einschränken*

Wenn aber keine Aufstiegshilfe vorhanden ist. Wenn keine Abstiegshilfe vorhanden ist. Wenn der Kraftwerksbetreiber den Hauptfluss trocken fallen lässt. Wenn das im Wasserrecht seit Mittelalter festgeschrieben ist, was dann? Bayerischer Bach, Fränkische Rezat.


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Flüsse verbauen, Fische häckseln - aber Angler einschränken*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Wenn aber keine Aufstiegshilfe vorhanden ist. Wenn keine Abstiegshilfe vorhanden ist. Wenn der Kraftwerksbetreiber den Hauptfluss trocken fallen lässt. Wenn das im Wasserrecht seit Mittelalter festgeschrieben ist, was dann? Bayerischer Bach, Fränkische Rezat.



Du kannst hoffen, dass im Rahmen der Umsetzung der  Europäischen Wasserrahmenrichtlinie eine Besserung eintritt. 

Grundsätzlich wird die Wasserkraftnutzung durch die WRRL nicht ausgeschlossen. Aber Durchgängigkeit und Mindestwasserabgabe wären schon so Punkte auf denen die Behörden etwas rumreiten können.

Meiner Erfahrung nach, wissen die Kraftwerksbetreiber (hier kleine Wasserkraft) aber schon, wie man sich zur Wehr setzt. 
Und sind natürlich auch organisiert:
http://www.wasserkraft-bayern.de/ 
http://www.lvbw-wasserkraft.de/


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Flüsse verbauen, Fische häckseln - aber Angler einschränken*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Wenn aber keine Aufstiegshilfe vorhanden ist. Wenn keine Abstiegshilfe vorhanden ist. Wenn der Kraftwerksbetreiber den Hauptfluss trocken fallen lässt. Wenn das im Wasserrecht seit Mittelalter festgeschrieben ist, was dann? Bayerischer Bach, Fränkische Rezat.


Bring Verbandsgläubige nicht mit Fakten durcheinander..

Danke Peter..


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Flüsse verbauen, Fische häckseln - aber Angler einschränken*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Wenn aber keine Aufstiegshilfe vorhanden ist. Wenn keine Abstiegshilfe vorhanden ist. Wenn der Kraftwerksbetreiber den Hauptfluss trocken fallen lässt. Wenn das im Wasserrecht seit Mittelalter festgeschrieben ist, was dann? Bayerischer Bach, Fränkische Rezat.



Festgeschriebene Recht (seit Mittelalter?), grundbucheingetragen, lassen sich nicht einfach ändern (baurechtlich usw ... ).
Man kann sich aber durch Anzeigen usw. wehren und das macht der Landesverband für die Angler nicht erst seit gestern gestern: Beispiel von "gestern":
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...zeigt-Wasserkraftbetreiber-an-id34439707.html
Weitere Anzeigen und Verfahren eingeleitet durch den LFV laufen derzeit.
Man kann zum LFV stehe wie man will, ich sehe ihn in vielen Belangen äußerst kritisch, nicht alles aber läßt sich wegleugnen und er macht auch zunehmend Arbeit für Fischer (auch so öffentlich, dass nicht Verblendete es sehen können).



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bring Verbandsgläubige nicht mit Fakten durcheinander..
> 
> Danke Peter..



Peter hat keine Fakten genannt, die gegen den LFV sprechen.
Aber Dein, Thomas, pauschales undifferenziertes Treten spricht gegen Dich ...
Dass Du mit einer Art nicht wirklich etwas bewegen kann, ist nicht verwunderlich ...


----------



## Koenigsgambit (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Flüsse verbauen, Fische häckseln - aber Angler einschränken*

Hochinteressant...läuft gerade im TV (SWR)
natürlich ohne Beteiligung DAFV...
http://programm.ard.de/TV/Programm/Jetzt-im-TV/?sendung=28111122620022


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Flüsse verbauen, Fische häckseln - aber Angler einschränken*

teilweise mitbekommen, ja  war interessant.
Ja, natürlich ohne Verbände..


----------



## Waller Michel (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Flüsse verbauen, Fische häckseln - aber Angler einschränken*

Ich sag immer noch die Angler haben keine Lobby, hinter den Worten der Verbände steht keine wirkliche Macht, und teilweise auch zu wenig Einsatz. ...man müsste sich organisieren und eine eigene Interessengemeinschaft errichten, allerdings ist das wohl einfacher gesagt als getan wenn die etwas bewirken soll. ....meine Meinung 

LG Michael


----------

